# Lost camera phones home to catch theives



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[webquote="http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSN0643208620080606"]Alison DeLauzon thought the snapshots and home videos of her infant son were gone for good when she lost her digital camera while on vacation in Florida. Then a funny thing happened: her camera "phoned home."[/webquote]
I heard a similar story recently about an Apple notebook that was stolen and the owner connected remotely to turn on the computer's webcam. Pretty cool use of technology.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Here is the link to the article about the stolen Apple notebook: http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/client/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207602622


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I think that was great catching the crooks like that and getting there pictures.


----------

